# 30 lb King Salmon



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished this 30 lb king. this was the big fish winner from the 2011 benzy frenzy.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

very, very nice. color and spot detail looks perfect. If you don't mind me asking, what do you charge for a fish like that or the laker? Are these replica mounts or were the fish brought in? Just wondering for future consideration.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thank you !!! these were customer fish that were brought in. I charge $12 an inch.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Bad ass fish Larry!!!!

You are da man!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Bob, you guys did the hard part,finding hin and getting him in the boat.....i did save some scales for,btw


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Cool. Thanks for saving the scales. It will be fun to find out how old he was.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

That sir, is a beautiful mount, well done. I am a little confused though. What year was that from, I'm probably misunderstanding, but wasn't the big fish this year a coho?, or am I totally mistaken, or perhaps this fish is from last year (2010)? Just wondering.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Toto,
There was a big coho weighed at the Benzy but it was around the 28# mark.

Our fish officially weighed 29.70# and was the big fish of the tourney for 2010.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Here is a link to the results:
http://www.tournamenttrail.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/2011_Frankfort_Big_Fish.pdf

And to the over all results:

http://www.tournamenttrail.net/tournaments/frankfort/

Also, it's the largest fish ever weighed in the 333 tournament trail and biggest fish ever in the Benzie Frenzy!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Great looking fish.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Larry, That king looks awesome! Sorry to steal your thread but seeing your picture brought up some bad memories of my brown trout.

Can you strip my mount down and re-paint it so it doesn't look painted? You did a walleye and smallmouth for me that still look like the day they were caught.

Maybe at this point it will cheaper to have a replica made and throw mine in the garbage. Let me know. Thanks Matt


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

it can be done, but it won't be cheap.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Beautiful mount. When I catch my 30 lb king this summer I know who I'll call!


----------



## tadmdad (Sep 18, 2006)

Getaway said:


> Toto,
> There was a big coho weighed at the Benzy but it was around the 28# mark.
> 
> Our fish officially weighed 29.70# and was the big fish of the tourney for 2010.


Nice looking mount...well done. Was at the frankfort tournament and saw this fish, impressive king for sure, reminds me of the old days when these fish were more common. But it was the 2011 Benzy Frenzy.

That 29 lb coho was quite a fish also, had to look it over personally...biggest coho I've seen in MI. Congrats to Tony/Chris on team Hammbone on that fish. It would be interesting to see a bigger coho weighed at a tournament, than the biggest king. Wonder what they would do with the big king payout, would be interesting.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Thanks getaway, I knew there was a big coho too, but I'd take either one. Congrats on the big fish thing again, job well done.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

fish patroll said:


> it can be done, but it won't be cheap.


 
Would I be better off having a replica made?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

no, i'll shoot you a p.m.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

fish patroll said:


> no, i'll shoot you a p.m.


Sorry guys I have been busy dealing with some family stuff over the last few days. Larry sent me a PM on the fish and as always I cant seem to get a grasp on how awesome his fish mounts are. I am looking forward to putting this bad boy in my den and just starring at it for hours. The Coho was a darn nice fish also, but did run a little shy for 2011 Frankfort Big Fish.

The 2011 Big King Winner for the HBcanIIcan was over 19lbs from Lower Lake Huron and Larry is also mounting that one. I cant imagine it looking any different then the Frankfort Winner. Well maybe just a lb or 2 shy....

Awesome work buddy!


----------



## ~Last Chance~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome lookin mount! Fish of a lifetime awesome job on the catch and the taxi work!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Ben, i also have the canIIcan fish done, thought i put picks up but i guess i did not, will do it when i get time.


----------

